# Backing Board for Rhinestone Templates



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what I can use as a backing board when making rhinestone templates. Purchased the cardboard ones and they don't work very well and are expensive to use.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

what kind of template material are you using?


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

mfatty500 said:


> what kind of template material are you using?


 Sticky Flock


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just cover a piece of coroplast slightly larger than my template with sticky flock, there is no need to leave it stuck to something all the time, that is the beauty of sticky flock. or something similar to thishttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6MtmoXMCT4.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

mfatty500 said:


> I just cover a piece of coroplast slightly larger than my template with sticky flock, there is no need to leave it stuck to something all the time, that is the beauty of sticky flock. or something similar to thishttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6MtmoXMCT4.


 Sorry, but what is coroplast?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Plastic cardboard per se, you can find it a craft store home depot, or sign supply shop. Google coroplast.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I will certainly look up the coroplast; but I use poster board that my daughter would use for class projects. I haven't made a template in years now, but the ones I did make over 3 years ago I use regularly when I vend to personalize clothing. So my alphabets and numbers and used quite often and they are all over three years old and still work perfectly. I recently noticed that some of the letters started curving so I layed them all on the floor and put a heavy box on top of them over night and they are perfect again. So now after every show I press them with a box then repack. I hope this helps somewhat. Good luck!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are using a flocked template material, I would suggest a workstation, you can purchase a flocked workstation or you can also make one with a huge piece of Flock, and a piece of Plexi glass or counter or such, I would also use the less expensive flock, to make the workstation. If you make one you will find a super easy release of the transfer tape with the stones on it, and not have stones flying all over the place, and it will also be a static free area,, and this time of year we all need that. If you need any further Help let me know I will be happy to help.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a huge shallow baking sheet covered in SF with about 2-1/2 on one side of the baking sheet exposed to anchor my transfer tape to. I hold the transfer tape in place with some strong magnets to keep it from slowly peeling off and falling to the floor between colors (lesson learned from experience).

The shallow sides of the baking sheet keep the stones from scattering all over the floor.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Emmm, interesting. 
I have been using thin plastic board as backing board. 
And for templates, I use card board sandwitched between dubble sides adhesive tape. So peel off the adhesive tape on one side, and stick the plastic board on. That's it. Cheap in price, but not cheap in using at all. Very convenient and very helpful!


----------

